
It All Ends in Tears: UK PM Theresa May Resigns - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/theresa-may-resigns-latest-brexit-deal-conservative-leadership-race-european-elections-tory-party-a8928321.html
======
TheOperator
UK politics are a dysfunctional shitshow run by power-hungry leaders pushing
policy they don't believe in putting their parties first.

~~~
dan678
It's the same here in the US.

~~~
toomuchtodo
We’re working on it.

------
Jaruzel
This wont change a thing. Regardless who her successor is, be it a brexiteer
or a remainer, the country, and the house is split on what to do about Brexit.

The next PM will try to bring yet another withdrawal agreement to the house,
and for all the same reasons it'll get rejected.

The only upside that may come out of this, is that we'll get another vote
about leaving. Then one way or another everyone will be forced to agree about
what to do next.

~~~
vertline3
Well they had a vote already, so then with a do over precedent, do officials
just keep asking for do overs until they get the desired results? It's messy.

~~~
mrguyorama
If the "people" do not "accept" the result of the previous vote, but are more
accepting of the results of the new vote, there's nothing wrong with it.
That's kind of how democracy works. It may feel wrong, but if the people's
opinion change, then so can the result

~~~
vertline3
And if the second vote fails, do you have a third and a fourth vote? Until the
outcome is desired?

~~~
miemo
if you agreed to get ice-cream next year, then become lactose-intolerant, do
you refuse to reconsider?

~~~
vertline3
Not the same issue really.

Political stunts can cause damage. I call it a stunt because it was never
meant to pass, but it did...

------
Kaibeezy
She put party above country and made a right mess.

Good riddance.

~~~
mc32
Her party has been trying to get her out for a while. She’s been a lame duck.
I’ll give her tenacity but it had to end. The negotiations are a disaster. Her
own party is at odds with her. She should have stepped down last confidence
vote.

~~~
razakel
>Her party has been trying to get her out for a while. She’s been a lame duck.
I’ll give her tenacity but it had to end. The negotiations are a disaster. Her
own party is at odds with her. She should have stepped down last confidence
vote.

Nobody else is dumb enough to want to be left holding the bag, though.

~~~
zimpenfish
> Nobody else is dumb enough to want to be left holding the bag, though.

I present to you one Boris Johnson.

~~~
DanBC
My favourite interview with Boris Johnson - a liar:
[https://twitter.com/eliistender10/status/1131868559259439104](https://twitter.com/eliistender10/status/1131868559259439104)

~~~
razakel
The photo at the top of this article says it all:
[https://www.politico.eu/article/a-very-british-betrayal-
mich...](https://www.politico.eu/article/a-very-british-betrayal-michael-gove-
boris-johnson/)

Those are not the faces of men who are happy they've won. Boris looks like
he's at a bloody funeral!

